# Sam from Trick r Treat



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

he is great!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

LittleBlueBMW said:


> he is great!


Thanks LBMW, finished him today


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cute Give him some candy, quick!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Cute Give him some candy, quick!


He's pushy, brings two buckets!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work, wouldn't turn my back on him


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Hairazor said:


> Nice work, wouldn't turn my back on him


Thank you Hairazor


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Very well done, he looks awesome.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Plastic Ninja said:


> Very well done, he looks awesome.


Thank you PN


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I love little Sam, he looks great!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice. I think I might need Sam in my display...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

drevilstein said:


> I love little Sam, he looks great!


Thank you drevil stein


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Offwhiteknight said:


> Nice. I think I might need Sam in my display...


Thank you OWK, I said the same thing too when I kept seeing other forum members posting their version, biggest challenge is the orange onesie


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work on this, well done!


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Good job there love that film


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

kprimm said:


> Great work on this, well done!


Thank You kprimm


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

MorbidFun said:


> Good job there love that film


Thank you MorbidFun


----------

